# Kitten Panting?



## shezzy

Hey there. 
I got my kitten a few months ago. When I played with her for a while she started to pant. So I stopped playing with her thinking she was out of breath? but she kept playing and seemed fine. 

The now shes confined to a bedroom for a couple of days untill i get some thing sorted out (big bedroom, lots of toys, shes getting to run around the whole house tomorrow). So since shes been in the same room as me and i can observe her behaviour alot more closely. And ive noticed she kinda runs around, pants. Then runs around again and pants a bit again. 

Is she nackering her self out? Is this more common than I think? or is there something actually wrong with her? 
Its just ive only seen dogs pant when they're tired. Never actually seen a cat panting. Just wondering really if anyone elses kitten/cat does it??


----------



## nanamoo

maybe best to call the vet for advice over the phone, they will let you know if it is best to bring your fur baby in for a check up or if its nothing to worry about 

good luck


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

shezzy said:


> Hey there.
> I got my kitten a few months ago. When I played with her for a while she started to pant. So I stopped playing with her thinking she was out of breath? but she kept playing and seemed fine.
> 
> The now shes confined to a bedroom for a couple of days untill i get some thing sorted out (big bedroom, lots of toys, shes getting to run around the whole house tomorrow). So since shes been in the same room as me and i can observe her behaviour alot more closely. And ive noticed she kinda runs around, pants. Then runs around again and pants a bit again.
> 
> Is she nackering her self out? Is this more common than I think? or is there something actually wrong with her?
> Its just ive only seen dogs pant when they're tired. Never actually seen a cat panting. Just wondering really if anyone elses kitten/cat does it??


I know my kitten did this when he was playing on a few occassions and especially when its hot. But if you are concerned and it carries on then of course get your cat checked out by a vet.


----------



## hayleyb

Sheldon does this more wen its hot but even on a normal day. i took him to the vets and it came back that he has mild asthma so i jst have to clean more ha ha.

its prob nothin but get to the vets jst incase. better to be safe than sorry eh


----------



## Elmstar

I think you should definitely see a vet to have her heart and lungs checked.

Does her chest feel normal?


----------



## Angelic1

My cat did this a few months back in the warmer weather...and it can be quite alarming . I also hadn't seen this in a cat before either until then.

She was exactly the same as you say...run around a bit then pant. The vet checked her over and said she was fine and I must admit I haven't seen her do it for a little while but then it's not so warm now.

Her coat is very dense too so I thought this might not help in the warm weather so I bought a furminator comb and she now has a weekly groom with this. Which if nothing else will help to reduce fur balls. Not saying this has cured such a thing..but was willing to try anything that might help. 

Best to get a check up and be on the safe side. 

But if you think about it...a cat in the wild will stalk then have short spurts of energy to chase their prey...then they are knackered! lol I'm thinking of a cheetah or something like that.


----------



## sullivan

Had this conversation with my vet. cats as kittens tend to play so that they get very hot unlike most older cats as they dont seem to dart to and fro like kittens do. Our vet said its more common for a young cat tp pant its generally ok as long as the toung is pink . AS IT SHOWS THERE ABLE TO COOL THEM SELVES. If the toung is of a purply or very deep red you need to get it checked as they are not cooling through the panting . It can be sigh of heart probs. In most cases this is seen in young cats and in slightly warmer weather. Mine tends to only do it for a very short time.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Hi,ive had LOADS of kittens running and playing round my house for the last 7 years ,until they go to their new families and never noticed any panting after play
the only time i have seen a cat pant is during/after labour and nursing in warm weather.I would get her checked out to be sureshe may have a heart defect/murmur.


----------



## sullivan

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi,ive had LOADS of kittens running and playing round my house for the last 7 years ,until they go to their new families and never noticed any panting after play
> the only time i have seen a cat pant is during/after labour and nursing in warm weather.I would get her checked out to be sureshe may have a heart defect/murmur.


Ok got me worried now as this was advice from my vet. Although they did say if mine was panting exssively. But just had a look on line and i think i will get mine checked out to. He only does it briefly and its normally after really hard play if its warm out. But i will get him checked.


----------



## sullivan

sullivan said:


> Ok got me worried now as this was advice from my vet. Although they did say if mine was panting exssively. But just had a look on line and i think i will get mine checked out to. He only does it briefly and its normally after really hard play if its warm out. But i will get him checked.


wELL JUST RUNG ANOTHER VET AND YES IT IS NOT UNCOMMON FOR VERY YOUNG CATS TO PANT IF THEY ARE RUNNING AROUND LOTS AND WEATHER IS WARM CAN ALSO BE EXCITMENT . SHE SAID THAT UNLESS THERE DOING IT WHEN JUST AROUND THE HOUSE NOT EXSERTING THEM SELVES AND THERE TOUNGE IS NOT BLUE THAN NOT TO WORRY TO MUCH AS LONG AS THERES NOT ANY OTHER PHYSICAL CHANGES.


----------



## Elmstar

I think the vet is wrong to give that advice without seeing the kitten.

We've had lots of kittens and none of them have been panting after excercise.

I would certainly advise that the kittens heart is checked by a vet.


----------



## sullivan

Elmstar said:


> I think the vet is wrong to give that advice without seeing the kitten.
> 
> We've had lots of kittens and none of them have been panting after excercise.
> 
> I would certainly advise that the kittens heart is checked by a vet.


ITS THE SECOND VET IVE SPOKEN TO . HE NEVER DOES IT INDOOORS ITS ONLY BEEN WHEN HES BEEN GOING MAD OUTSIDE. BUT I WILL GET HIM CHECKED. HE HAS BEEN FINE IN EVERY OTHER WAY.


----------



## sullivan

sORRY SHEZZY FOR JUMPING IN ON YOUR THREAD A BIT BUT HAVE THIS WITH MY 7 MONTH OLD CAT.


----------



## kittykat

Elmstar said:


> I think the vet is wrong to give that advice without seeing the kitten.
> 
> We've had lots of kittens and none of them have been panting after excercise.
> 
> I would certainly advise that the kittens heart is checked by a vet.


Yeah I agree, any panting should be checked out with a vet - it shouldnt be ignored.


----------



## shezzy

Waw never expected such a big reponse lol 

I noticed it about a month ago firstly and then again last night. But to be fair she has a very dense coat and because we were confined to the bedroom it was roasting. I've actually never seen her do it inbetween those times and last time I was at the vets he said she was perfectly healthy. 

But ill get her checked over again... just incase. Lol they're gonna hate me at this rate haha I keep phoning them asking them things. Last time it was a lump i found on her neck lol  but it was just a reaction to something. (either a flea bite or reaction to her first injections)


----------



## shezzy

Angelic1 said:


> My cat did this a few months back in the warmer weather...and it can be quite alarming . I also hadn't seen this in a cat before either until then.
> 
> She was exactly the same as you say...run around a bit then pant. The vet checked her over and said she was fine and I must admit I haven't seen her do it for a little while but then it's not so warm now.
> 
> Her coat is very dense too so I thought this might not help in the warm weather so I bought a furminator comb and she now has a weekly groom with this. Which if nothing else will help to reduce fur balls. Not saying this has cured such a thing..but was willing to try anything that might help.
> 
> Best to get a check up and be on the safe side.
> 
> But if you think about it...a cat in the wild will stalk then have short spurts of energy to chase their prey...then they are knackered! lol I'm thinking of a cheetah or something like that.


Lol that does make sence with the big cats haha 
Im wanting to buy a furminator but shes only 5 months. I duno if her fur is suitable??? Her coat is kind of semi-long hair and very thick.

Oh yeah and just to add the panting last like.. 3 seconds. Its not excessive. Its just a short, mouth open and pant. Then jump about again.


----------



## shezzy

sullivan said:


> sORRY SHEZZY FOR JUMPING IN ON YOUR THREAD A BIT BUT HAVE THIS WITH MY 7 MONTH OLD CAT.


Dont have to appologise lol  
Your expericing (cant spell) the same thing as me


----------



## sullivan

shezzy said:


> Lol that does make sence with the big cats haha
> Im wanting to buy a furminator but shes only 5 months. I duno if her fur is suitable??? Her coat is kind of semi-long hair and very thick.
> 
> Oh yeah and just to add the panting last like.. 3 seconds. Its not excessive. Its just a short, mouth open and pant. Then jump about again.


This is what mines doing it is around 3 secs and then hes off again running round like a loon. I dont know pets are such a worry arent they bit like kids. xx


----------



## shezzy

sullivan said:


> This is what mines doing it is around 3 secs and then hes off again running round like a loon. I dont know pets are such a worry arent they bit like kids. xx


Oh god, if im like this with my kitten what im i going to be like with a child  lol!
I wont be able to get to the vets untill next week but i have a friend whos sister is a vet nurse, ill ask her oppinion on things since i cant do anything untill next week. Can ask her tomorrow actually.

If she does it again tonight then ill have a look for what you said about the tounge.


----------



## siberiancats1

Hi 
I think its fair to say if the kitten is long haired or a dense coat, then after playing they might pant a little and not to get to worried, if no other symtoms
are present.


----------



## lollipop11

My boy cat does it when he's been running about. I took him to the vet because he's a bengal and bengals can be more likely to have HCM (a heart condition). The vet listened to his heart and said he sounded absolutely fine and that he was probably puffed out from playing. Since then I've enclosed my garden so he can play outside as well as in and he pants much less despite running around more so I'm guessing like humans, the more exercise they get the less likely they are to be puffed out easily! :wink5:


----------



## kathyj

We have a four month old kitten, and he pants too. Up until now, the only time I saw cats pant was when we took our cats to Saudi Arabia with us, and obviously they found it very hot and hence the panting now and again. But I had never seen a cat/kitten in the UK panting. He tends to do this after exertion, whether it is chasing toys, or attacking our older cat which he takes great pleasure in, much to her disgust. He seems to get very wound up at these times, so maybe it is a stress thing. He is due to be castrated in just over a week, so I think it is worth getting checked out. I am at the vets with my older cat tomorrow, so will mention it then.


----------



## Pheebs

My kitten pants when she's been bombing around-she only usually does it for a few seconds. I mentioned it to the vets twice, once when I first noticed it and again when she went to be spayed, both times I was told it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## kathyj

Pheebs said:


> My kitten pants when she's been bombing around-she only usually does it for a few seconds. I mentioned it to the vets twice, once when I first noticed it and again when she went to be spayed, both times I was told it's nothing to worry about.


I am sure it is nothing to worry about. He has already been panting this morning too.


----------



## Sam18sgc

Hi all, 

Just wondered if anyone came to any conclusions about their kitties and their panting?


----------



## kathyj

Not as yet. Mine is now 18 months old, and he will still pant after running around. The vets don't seem overly concerned, and the only way to get to the bottom of it would be for heart scans etc. I guess I could push for it, as he is insured, but as he seems pretty healthy I decided to leave it for now.


----------



## ljs85

My kitten was panting after playing so I took him to the vets. They were super and checked him out and said everything was fine. Just something kittens do at times.

He also opens his mouth when he is excited, which looks a little like panting but the vet said he could be doing that to smell something better. Had never seen it before but they can smell through their mouth...... freaky


----------



## catgeoffrey

Geoffrey does this after playing really hard. When he had his op the vet checked him over (obviously) and no problems at all - he just plays too much and gets tired out! Very cute!


----------



## Sam18sgc

Glad your cats are doing ok.

My cat marbles is 1 year old now. She started panting about 5 months ago so I took her to the vets. They did a lot of tests and then referred me to a specialist who checked her heart and lungs over - did a CT scan and blood tests, did tests on the fluids in her lungs etc and couldn't find anything. They also put a camera down her and had a look around and they found that part of her nose is a little bit narrower than it is meant to be. This means that sometimes she can't get enough air through her nose so she uses her mouth too.

Apparently nothing to worry about.


----------

